

Why Customers Overlook Your Startup (Even When You’re Doing the Right Stuff) - BCharlie
http://www.bootstrappingindependence.com/bootstrapping/why-customers-overlook-your-startup-even-when-youre-doing-the-right-stuff/

======
toumhi
Good article, which is more for the case when you know your customers and when
your sales process already kinda works (although not optimally).

For most startups though, the problem is that they don't know their customers,
have an imaginary idea of what customers might need and create a product based
on guesses.

Customer development (or other methods such as compiling/filtering data from
forums/blogs) helps with figuring those and create powerful value
propositions.

~~~
BCharlie
No argument from me there - that is definitely the number one problem. In the
future, I'll be tackling some of those topics on how to know your customer,
since it is so critically important to business success. It's harder to fix
existing sites if they haven't done that legwork up front :)

------
iksor99
I see this exact issue a lot as well when consulting with customers. It isn't
so much a startup problem as a website problem, when a site is over-designed
and not built to sell.

------
Egregore
An example would show better what the author meant.

~~~
patrickmay
I agree. Interestingly, there is a link in the article to another article that
shows several examples.

ETA link: [http://copyhackers.com/2013/02/your-most-overlooked-home-
pag...](http://copyhackers.com/2013/02/your-most-overlooked-home-page-
opportunity/)

~~~
BCharlie
I tried to give one solid example, but the copyhackers link is a must read.

------
phreanix
Good article. I actually saw their post asking for advice on r/entrepreneur.

I would have liked to see what you could have done with their messaging tho,
if only to show the thought process behind it.

